# Everglades backcountry report - Flamingo, 9 January



## JT Flatsfishing (Apr 20, 2020)

Great report. Was out yesterday out of Everglades City. we ran to some of the back bays south of alligator bay. Tough fishing and cold to say the least.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Good to hear you guys caught fish! We were going to Everglades this week but chose to stay in Marathon. Been Choppy! Thanks for the report.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Yup,
I went to Flamingo on Monday.
Was blowing like a two bit Wh*** out of the northwest.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

What I didn't mention in my report was that the night time small tarpon action in Biscayne Bay is also on line now... Once you hear that the shrimpers are scoring you know that the small tarpon (20 -40 lbs) are setting up shop in docklights and under one bridge or 'tother...


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Fished yesterday out of Chokoloskee and found the conditions to be as Bob describes above--cold water temperatures (mid- to high 60's), overcast until early afternoon, and very windy. Very low tide early in the a.m. led to a number of boats stuck in the mud. We caught the first snook on a river shore line before the sun was up good and ended the day with 12, most lower slot size, and a nice slot size red. Choice of baits for the day were Mirro Lure Catch 2000 with black back and fluorescent orange belly (great backcountry bait) or soft plastic paddle tails on 1/8" or 1/4" jigs. All were carefully released into the chilly water where they quickly swam away! Mike also enjoy some leftover ribs that I had smoked on the Treager earlier in the week!

Here's a picture of that chunky red and one of the rib monster!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Great report !


----------



## CAPTAlexMoran (May 2, 2020)

Thanks for the report Bob! When you say "evidence of tarpon" what are you eluding to exactly? Or is that some secret everglades voodoo that I need to figure out for myself?


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks for the report captain. I camped out in the East side of whitewater for the weekend. The water was 63-68 and the breeze was blowing from Thursday till today.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Nice Report Bob!
My wife and I fished out of Chokoloskee Tuesday through Friday. Had good Fly Fishing every day but Friday when the wind really picked in the afternoon. Had lots of good snook up in Huston Bay area and surrounding creeks. In some areas the fish were really actively chasing. Stayed one night until dark. The last hour before dark was pretty exciting since we found a flat where snook were chasing bait all around us. We also fished a day and a half in close. Chokoloskee Bay, West Pass Bay and explored a lot of the coves and keys east and west of Indian Key Pass. Lots of shots at nice Reds in shallow water.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Cool.... you could spend an entire life in that area - and still find surprises, things you'd never seen before.

Big tarpon... everyone knows they gulp air (sometimes rolling so quietly unless you're looking right at one you'd miss it) rolling up to the surface then settling back down - or moving if they're headed some place... What I was referring to are the muds a big one will make as it moves away from your boat - when otherwise you might not have a hint that any big fish were there... 

When things warm up and the big fish get active - one of my best ways of keying in on them in quiet places is to use my ears - you'll hear them rolling and gulping air at times when you haven't seen the first one... Getting close to them is always the hard part. Remember as well that laid up or resting fish may not move at all if you're up and running - until you leave the area... unless they need to move to keep from getting run over... Wherever you find them, big tarpon really really don't like boat motors - that's a hint. Wish I had money for every time I've seen someone running through an area that holds tarpon see one rolling or jumping, scaring them badly - then stops and starts casting at where he saw them - when it will be some time before they ever settle down again (if they have'nt gone screaming down the line... ).


----------



## CAPTAlexMoran (May 2, 2020)

Right on Bob! Thanks man. I'll start looking for muds at some of the early/late season spots around here when we get some steady temps. I REALLY need to get down your way and spend a day in the maze with you soon.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Cool


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Great report!


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

CAPTAlexMoran said:


> Right on Bob! Thanks man. I'll start looking for muds at some of the early/late season spots around here when we get some steady temps. I REALLY need to get down your way and spend a day in the maze with you soon.


Hint: look for bubbles too (laid up fish) in not so clear water. Stealth is key!


----------



## CAPTAlexMoran (May 2, 2020)

finbully said:


> Hint: look for bubbles too (laid up fish) in not so clear water. Stealth is key!


 Those burping bastards drive me nuts around here during March! Thanks for reminding me by the way


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The “burp” not only shows you where the fish is at that moment... it also shows you where the end of the fish is that bites....

In the relatively small rivers we hunt them in, that’s valuable info.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> The “burp” not only shows you where the fish is at that moment... it also shows you where the end of the fish is that bites....
> 
> In the relatively small rivers we hunt them in, that’s valuable info.


You taught me that Captain!


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

We fished Flamingo from Saturday - Monday and found a few snook, reds, and trout on the outside. Fishing was slow, and the bite seemed to be early morning and late afternoon.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Great looking snooks... We were booked on Saturday as well... I'll try to post up a report later today... We had to work for our fish as well over on the Flamingo side of things...


----------

